# Suspension fork with lock-out wanted



## User (7 Apr 2011)




----------



## Cubist (10 Apr 2011)

How about these? 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SUNTOUR-XCM-S...rts_SR&var=&hash=item870b67f642#ht_1064wt_905


----------

